# im waiting for my natural miscarriage



## optimusprime1

I just turned 28 and had my first pregnancy, and first miscarriage (in the process of it..) 
At 8 weeks based on my LMP, the ultrasound showed the size was 6 weeks 5 days, with a heartbeat of 128bpm. I was told perhaps my count was off, or I was a bit irregular. 

I had another ultrasound on my 13th week and it showed the size was only 8 weeks 5 days, with no yolk sac anymore. There was no heartbeat. The doc said I should wait up to 2 more weeks to see if my body does a natural miscarriage before attempting a D&C.

I've been reading up on what its like to get a natural miscarriage, what symptoms I should look out for, etc, but most people's stories show that they start bleeding, which is why they found out they were miscarrying in the first place. 

The reason I dont want to do a D&C right away is I'm scared I might get uterine tissue scarring (which I read a lot about online) so I'd rather see if it can come out naturally first. 


Did anyone here have no symptoms (or just very mild random cramps, which was supposedly normal so I ignored it) and found no heartbeat, and waited for a natural miscarriage? How long did it take? 


Also, they say that if its less than 9 weeks pregnant, the natural miscarriage wont hurt that much (just like a strong period with double the menstrual cramps). since I'm supposed to be 13+weeks based on LMP, but the dead baby is only 8weeks 5 days, does that mean I'm part of the "under 9 weeks" , or does it mean the other parts such as the placenta, etc grew to 13 weeks and i'll have extreme pain when it comes out? 

Lastly, i've read other people are "induced" or take a tablet or something - do you need to do a D&C after that, or it just makes it come out faster than waiting around? 

Thanks


----------



## Milliesun

I have just gone though a natural miscarriage and hopefully the worst is over.

Started bleeding at 1am on Wednesday and passed a golfball sized (sorry tmi) clot when I went to the toilet. At this stage my cramps were not that bad. This continued throughout the night and by 5.30am it was really painful. The so called 'cramps' were like contractions and came every 2 minutes. Please note that I was 10 weeks so there was quite a lot of tissue to come out. I did have a chemical pregnancy in January (5 weeks) and that was just like a heavy period.

At 8.30 am we phoned the local early pregnancy assessment unit (was weak and faint and needed medical attention) and they told me to come in straight away. I had a scan and they told me that the fetus has gone, but there was a lot of tissue etc in my womb. Afterwards I was examined to see if my cervix was open. It was and they were able to remove some tissue (again sorry TMI) in order to make me more comfortable. I was bleeding a lot at this time with clots and tissue. Blood test taken and sent home.

I felt okay on the Friday (physically but mentally was very low), but yesterday morning I had very painful cramps again and was very faint. I stayed in bed and after a couple of hours the pain went. Again this is just the contractions where the body is trying to remove the tissue etc. For me it was really painful and I think people should be aware of this as it can be frightening. BUT EVERYONE IS DIFFERENT. 

I am feeling much better today and the bleeding is reducing (and no cramps!). 

I have another scan in 10 days to make sure everything has gone (and blood test).

Its a really horrible time and my heart goes out to all those out there who are going through this. I have cried so much but we are looking foward to when we can start trying again........

Hopefully third time lucky....

Hugs to everyone - keep smiling and we are not alone!:hugs:

Milliesun x


----------



## danielle1987

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

M/c are the worst thing a woman can possibly go through, Going through one myself 3 and a a half months ago, i know how you ladies are feeling. xxx


----------



## tinadecember

sorry for your loss... personally i havent had a natural mc i decided to have the d&c as having a natural miscarriage can take a while and a week later after being told the pregnancy wasnt going to continue there wasnt any progress so i opted to be put asleep.

sometimes when you have a natural mc you may still need to have a d&c anyway if all the tissue hasnt passed. its your decision in the end hun xx


----------



## purpledaisy2

Hi honey,

When I miscarried at 8 weeks, I started spotting a week and a half after I found out there was no h/b. It was friday afternoon @ work when I first noticed the bleeding, it gradually got worse & the pains started in the evening, I passed the sack the following morning.

Everyone differs, thinking of you
xx


----------



## optimusprime1

Thanks for the input... 
I havent had any bad cramps yet - just some very minor ones, sometimes I cant even tell if its a real cramp or just minor gas pain from drinking milk (haha!)
..still waiting...


----------



## Caroline

Sorry for your loss sweetie. Hopes things happen soon for you.

I had natural miscarriage @ 8weeks, and started with light spotting, that progressed to light bleeding, then haevy bleeding & clots & cramps, (needed painkillers), had scan @ hospital to confirm loss & that everything had passed. Thankfully it had as having discussed D&C wasn't too keen on the idea, like you.

Hope you don't have to wait too long:hug:


----------



## optimusprime1

Has anyone here had experience with the medication/pill thing that makes your body pass it faster?


----------



## mayflower

yes i had it and it was very good for me

i didnt want all the risks and invasion of surgery (including scarring, infection and fertility risks), neither could i bear waiting for it to happen for ages and also risk of a huge bleed in middle of asda or something

tablets dont always work but basically if they do they will bring the natural process on quickly, generally speeding it up too so all tissue that would have been passed naturally is passed in a shorter space of time

guess this could make it more painful than natural? and prob more painful than d&c

but just wanted to share that I had medical (tablets), staying in hospital the full 9 hrs and nothing happened, i was really upset

couple days later passed a few tiny fragments with no pain

when i went for a scan everything was completely gone, with less pain than a period and half as much bleeding (sorry tmi)

also because they managed the tablets in hospital they can give you more pain relief if you need it


----------



## AP

Well i'll give you the other side to things! I had to wait it out. In fact i was crazy. They told me i could have a d&c. I may have taken it, but the first appointment i could get it, was the following week... But i was going on holiday.

So i said i'd do it naturally. And they were not happy i was going on a plane and leaving the country, leaving myself at risk.

But i went. I started bleeding. It was like a heavy period. So being in the heat with pads on wasn't fun! But, i enjoyed myself, drank plenty, although every day i didn't know what to expect. I had taken painkillers with me, and didn't even take one.

I bled for four weeks. No pain at all, and i guess after a week or two i began to forget sometimes why i was bleeding, as i was used to it. 

You need to make sure you do get blood taken every few days and some scans to make sure everything is coming away, but apart from that my experience was much better than i imagined.

I did ask the midwife at the time, what the best way to get things started was. She told me to get going on my Wii! She also said to drink loads. She explained a lady was in a few weeks before, went running for 2 hours on the beach, and it was done.

I personally didn't feel like i want to run about silly but i think it might have helped!


----------



## optimusprime1

sb22...thats funny, my doc said the same thing.. but after hours of tennis, and also swimming... still nothing! I'm gonna do more sports this weekend and see. I went to the doc again today, and she compared my ultrasound today vs last week. baby is exactly the same size (and dead), but my cervix is shorter. which means im beginning to open up. hah!! she said she would recommend i wait more, even up to 4 more weeks beacuse D&C should really be my last choice as it is an invasive procedure. This is also the same advice of 2 other docs I went to. so i will wait and wait and wait 

PS: All the docs confirmed i will have zero chance of "poisoning" from having a dead baby in me, because its only 8 weeks, and still has my blood. it would be a different story if it were a 6,7, or 8 month only baby inside me.


----------



## optimusprime1

Hi All, 
just wanted to give an update... 
Finally, on July 5th Sunday afternoon i started having menstural-like cramps. It wasnt that bad so i went on to play tennis for an hour. after tennis, i realized some brown stuff was coming out. That night, I wore a pad to sleep. 

At 4AM on Monday morning, my abdomen was hurting bad (like 6 out of 10 pain..normal period cramps would be like a 4 out of 10) i bled a lot at the toilet, some stringy stuff (sorry TMI) . by 5am i went back to sleep and the entire day i was able to walk around and didnt bleed that much. 

that evening, i started having bad cramps again so i popped an advil at around 10pm. then at 1am i woke up cuz i couldnt take the pain and took another advil and sat in the toilet for almost 2 hours in pain (pain scale 8 out of 10...where 10 would be fainting) til 230am where i was bleeding like a slow-drip faucet. Finally at 245AM or so, i heard a PLOP and another PLOP with more gushes of blood. (sorry TMI again!) too bad i couldnt see cuz it settled at the bottom of the toilet. anyway, the pain subsided after those plops, and then i went to sleep. when i woke up around 7am there was more stringy stuff, but the bleeding was very little and tapering off already. i went to the doc for an exam and ultrasound at noon on tuesday, and there is no more sac or baby - that means it was passed out! however there is still some little "leftover" stuff so they prescribed me a pill called methergine for 4 days, and it should make my uterus contract and flush out the rest. hopefully everything will come out so i wont need a D&C procedure. 

Overall, it didnt hurt as much as i thought, and it only lasted for 2 days , but total hours of pain was only about 3 hours total. Not too bad! i felt light headed this morning from losing lots of blood i guess, but im taking an iron multivit. 

I'll post again next week once they do another ultrasound


----------



## optimusprime1

by the way, my suggestion to anyone who is trying to save the sac or whatever you pass out for lab analysis... is to buy a cheap strainer in the supermarket thats big enough to catch stuff falling out, but small enough to fit in your toilet bowl...so when its happening, you just hold the strainer in there and catch it. i wanted to send mine to the lab, but unfortunately caught me by surprise by just coming out so fast, and i didnt know!


----------



## Milliesun

Glad that everything was not too bad for you.:hugs:

Just had my final scan today and my uterus looked clear. Just waiting for the results of my final blood test to see how my hormone levels are doing. Hospital phoning me this afternoon.

Its been a long two weeks, but now I can start looking forward!

:hug:
Millie
x


----------



## lola1985

i miscarried at 11 weeks, it started with spotting on tuesday and then wednesday morning a period like flow. Unfortunatley after that the bleeding became immense and I then miscarried. in some strange way although and i am not going to lie to you, as it really hurt, i felt it was important to me to have gone through this process as it gave a full stop to my pregnancy after weeks of not knowing what was going to happen everything was going to be ok when the odds where against us.

it is up to you what you want to do, i thought i'd want a d&c but then when the decision was taken out of my hands I felt a relief and was more comfortable with how it resolved.


----------



## lola1985

sorry just saw your update im so sorry for your loss and hope u r ok x x x


----------



## cking

I didnt know I was miscarrying until I started bleeding... doctors thought it was probably a mmc so I guess I didnt have any symptoms. I just remember my boobs not being a sensitive but thats it.

I had a natural m/c and I know how aweful it can be both mentally and physically. If you ever need to talk to pm me. Take care of yourself x x x


----------



## zoe87

i had 2 miscarrigaes one at 9 weeks and one at 16 weeks. the first was m/c naturally although i was in hospital throught and my second i had medical management to help pass it. Howver they did say if it hadnt of fully passed i would of had to have a DnC.
with my 1st m/c i didnt really have any sypmtons i just had light spotting that gradually got heavier but with my 2nd m/c i had lower back ache and horrible fever i had never experianced it was like a fever on the inside of my body not the outside and again i had cramps and survere bleeding which i had to get rushed to hospital


----------



## shon

Hi there,

I am new here and saw this forum after searching the net for nfo about natural miscarriage.

I am week 16 and unfortunately the ultra sound showed no heart beat or moving of the baby. I am so sad.

I have been to emerg and the doctor on call told me that I have 3 options to choose form:1. D&C 2. natural m/c 3. vaginal tablets to make it faster

I chose the natural one since I am after 2 c sections and the d&c is a little bit risky for c section moms. It scares me in a way too.

Now I am so confused, since I have never had a regular delivery, I have no idea what pain should I expect or how much is heavy bleeding. How would I know it started and what should I do then?

The doc told me that if the bleeding is too heavy I should go to emerg but how would I know if it is too heavy? 

I also don't know how long to wait till my body will start the m/c, and it might even take weeks to start.

According to the ultra sound the baby is week 13, so I assume it stopped growing or passed away sometimes close to 13. I am now in week 16.

Does anyone had natural m/c week 16 before? please share your experience with me, i am so confused and scare.

I am 41 by the way if it matters , and especially due to my age I was so happy when I got preg and now I am so sad. I am devastated and can't stop crying all day. It is so hard to walk with a baby inside you that you now is no longer alive and you just wait to pass it out. How do you deal with this?

What should I do when it comes out? Where to put it? I just don't know what to do.

I am sorry for the long message, I did not mean to, I just need some comfort from others I guess.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## shon

Can you please share with me your experience as for the m/c in week 16? 

Thank you.


----------



## Truman

Hi Shon. I was not quite so far along as you but we are similar age I'm 40. I am still coming to terms with my loss. I woke up on Friday feeling "unwell" bit of tummy ache and red blood when I wiped (sorry tmi) we went to A&E doc was brilliant but said he thought I was m/c they sent me for emergency scan and after both external & internal they told us there was no heart beat and that the baby had died approx 9wks (would have been 12wks today). 

Today we went to Bridlington with my partner and son. I was a nice day and I felt we needed to take lil bean with us. Anyway I haven't had any symptoms to speak of before now but the bleed has started. I don't know what I want to say but I am so sad words are just not enough. This would have been my partners 1st baby and after taking care of us for 11 years I don't know what to say to console him, (I know he is being strong for me), ourchildren love him dearly and he would have made a brilliant father. I'm sorry for waffling and sorry for you loss, for everyones losses. Take care and remember this happens for a reason and although I have never been a great believer I am sure this is all part of Gods great plan. Our babies were too perfect for this world and God has room for our angels.


----------



## optimusprime1

Shon, so sorry to hear about your baby - I dont know if a 13 week baby will be the same experience as me, (8 week 5 day baby) but I'm thinking it will probably be a lot bigger, and with more blood. Mine might have been just a little bigger than a quail egg, and smaller than a normal egg. so the pain was bearable, but I did lose lots of blood and was dizzy for a few days. However, I got my energy back on the 3rd and 4th day after it passed, and I was able to do some sporting clays shooting and do some archery for 3 hours... but I was still bleeding like a normal period. 

From the time my baby died, it took my body almost 6 weeks to expell it! (and no bleeding or cramps til the day before it came out) So I had to wait a long time...


----------



## Jamaicabride

Am sorry to hear about your loss Optimus Prime, I have just been given the news my lo has passed, had a scan last Monday, heard h/b, went for another scan today no h/b, I am going to wait & see if I pass it in a couple of weeks. I have been bleeding but no cramps as yet.
Feel free to pm me if you need to chat

Sarah


----------



## bellybelly

I too had 2 c sections and just read that the D+C is risky for C Section moms can someone tell me why, I had no idea. I am waiting for a natural miscarriage but its been 3 weeks and I want to ask fof the D+C at the next appt!


----------



## LaDY

Sorry for your loss hun...:hugs:

When i went through my miscarriage...i went to the loo to find period like blood tp begin with...then as the day went on i started to get clumps of blood...this went on for some time and the cramps truthfully speaking were awful...xx


----------



## knitknot

Hi there-
I'm new to this forum and really have found it therapeutic and helpful. I found out at 8W that there was no heartbeat and decided to wait for a natural m/c.
I'm now at 9W and still waiting. 
I have twinges in my pelvis and cramping but no spotting yet. I've been trying to read everything I can to find out how long I'll have to wait and found a very good article on "expectant management" and see that most will complete in two to three weeks.

Just search this phrase "Outcome of expectant management of spontaneous first trimester miscarriage: observational study"

This helped me, so I hope it helps others with the wait.


----------



## lightweight

bumping this older thread because 3 weeks along I'm still waiting to miscarry my baby.

I started spotting on 3rd feb which was on and off for a couple of days - had scan on 5th Feb (10 weeks) which confirmed baby had stopped growing after previous scan at 8+4. opted for natural miscarriage - had bleeding with some small clots for a week - more than normal period but pain not too bad - scan 2 weeks after the one that confirmed miscarriage showed that pregnancy sac and embryo were still there, although sac was smaller and had collapsed. Still waiting for any more bleeding - had some crampy like pain a couple of days ago on and off but nothing too serious. Just want to speed it up now but they said there was nothing I could do.... :(


----------



## kelly1973

hi ive just been reading all your posts from as early as 2009, im going through a missed miscarriage which to date has been 8 weeks. Need som hope have any of you guys have a baby now as scared i wont be able to have a baby, any happy endings hugs kelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:cry:


----------



## IrishMumz

Hi Kelly, I'm miscarrying at the moment a mmc at 9-10 weeks... I started bleeding 4 days ago that started as very light spotting but gradually got worse and worse... I have had some small clots and one or two larger ones but waiting to pass the worst of it... the cramps have just started to get worse... I had a scan two weeks ago at 7-8 weeks which showed an empty sac measuring only 6 weeks... another scan yesterday showed the sac had decreased in size and was now a blood clot that I would need to pass along with all the other stuff...
I wish you the very best honey, post back to let us know how you are getting on xxx


----------

